# OSSABAW Island



## rogers737 (Oct 25, 2019)

Any reports on how Ossabaw is this year from the early hunts.  We are headed down in early November for the rifle hunt.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Oct 26, 2019)

Very good success rate on the primitive weapons hunt.  Just got home.  Have fun!  Take note, there is no paper or soap in the bathhouse so bring wet wipes, hand sanitizer, and toilet paper.  You also have to pack out all your garbage so try and bring as little food packaging as you can.


----------



## rogers737 (Oct 26, 2019)

Bobby Linton said:


> Very good success rate on the primitive weapons hunt.  Just got home.  Have fun!  Take note, there is no paper or soap in the bathhouse so bring wet wipes, hand sanitizer, and toilet paper.  You also have to pack out all your garbage so try and bring as little food packaging as you can.


Thanks for the info.  Will certainly pack accordingly.  Haven't been down there in a couple of years.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 29, 2019)

The archery hunt had great success with 51 hunters taking 48 deer and about that many hogs. The PW hunt was not bad with 30 deer taken and I think about 67 hunters. I would say about 25-30 hogs were taken.


----------



## rogers737 (Oct 29, 2019)

Danny Leigh said:


> The archery hunt had great success with 51 hunters taking 48 deer and about that many hogs. The PW hunt was not bad with 30 deer taken and I think about 67 hunters. I would say about 25-30 hogs were taken.


Thanks Danny.


----------



## dank1296 (Nov 15, 2019)

Always love seeing some pictures from the hunts and campground. Should get drawn next year. Anybody out there have anything for me.


----------



## Kyle blount (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm going the 23 of this month. Any suggestions?


----------



## dank1296 (Jan 23, 2020)

Depending on weather should be a great time id imagine its calmed down from last hunt and hogs should be out an about


----------



## bubdog (Jan 28, 2020)

I doubled up on pigs last Wednesday.  One was about 80lbs and the other around 30-40lbs.  Saw several more but no ethical shot.  It was a great experience.


----------

